# Need help putting together a system



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

I have a room 11.11 width X 19.0 length and i wish to purchase an Epson Pro cinema 6020 for screens a black diamond zero edge i don't know which size but i would like to have a screen 120" and up surround sound I would like to use and Onkyo system could any one give me guide lines on if i'm going in the right direction and how can i set it up to get the screen size i'm looking for...:T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator may be of use to you.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It really helps if you give information such as:
1) Budget
2) any equipment you already own
3) Budget
4) What are your goals?... Do you want movie theater sound, or do you just want the big screen?
5) Budget
6) What type speakers do you want?... Towers, bookshelfs, in wall, tiny cubes?
7) Oh yeah....budget


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I suppose it can be done, however, you're side speakers would be awfully close to the side walls. I would look at a smaller screen 105-110. Now when you say you want to use an Onkyo "system" are you just talking about the reciever or the "home theater in a box" with all the speakers? If so, why would you spend so much money are excellent video only to have what I beleve would be totally disappointing audio.


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

Well my budget is $3000 as i would be buying equipment over time and Yes i would like it to sound like a movie theater as for the onkyo i have heard that model at radio shack it was the home theater in a box (correct) and was impressed so can you all direct if u all have something better in mind and cheaper where i would get quality...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry I have been away and couldn't get to a computer. 

IF you were impressed with an Onkyo HT in a box then you should be absolutely blown away from other systems. Have you heard any other speaker systems?


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

I've heard a Logitech and I've heard Bose that's about it..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That screen you called out would be most of your budget. Is the 3k available now or is that total budget?

Assuming you're good to get the projo and screen later and your audio budget is 3K then you have good options from Internet direct sellers and even through retail chains/local shops (if you want to listen before you buy)

I'm a Martin Logan fan boy and I make no secret of it. The motion4 with motion8 center and dynamo500 sub with a nice marantaz/Yamaha avr would hit 3K and give you wonderful sound for your room size. 

The bowers and Wilkins M1 speakers (5) and a sub with comparable AVR would also arrive at around 3K.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you are located in Trinidad I don't know what is available to you locally or how much shipping would affect pricing.
Are there retail stores there that handle Klipsch, KEF, Tannoy, Pioneer, Onkyo, Dali, B&W.... What audio brands are available to you?


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

Actually 3k is my total budget and I would be shopping in the US not locally..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Marantz avr1403 -$400
Definitive technology pc600 -$800
Fixed screen - ~$250-400 or paint
Epson 8350 -$1300
Allows for $200+ mount/cable budget

This does not include a blu-ray player ~$100
Universal Remote ~$100-500
Two surge protectors ~$20-500 (one for projector one for equipment)

Others will recommend onkyo receives and Internet direct vendors for speakers. 


Enjoy the search!


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

Thank you very much rab-byte


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

Anybody else have anything to add before i make a decission


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey there Trinidad 

am in the same situation that u r and started a thread few days back ...... only difference is i have no technical knowledge about Home Theater setup, but i understood alot in past few days ..... I might be in a position to suggest you something, but my thread with some discussions with seniors around here might give some additional information to you.

Heres the link to my thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/70393-looking-best-home-theater-setup.html

Hope you get some............ little info that might help you


----------



## Trinidad (May 15, 2013)

MK S150 Speakers Front and Centre (these will be behind an acoustically transparent screen), get stands that will put them at eye level
MK S150T side surrounds
MK M5 rear surrounds
(to be honest I am not sure if the above speakers are still available but if they are they are one of the nicest sounding dynamic speakers I have personally heard)

Subs – HSU VTF-15U DualDrive

PreAmp - Marantz AV7701

Amplifier - Emotiva XPA at 5 and a 2 (the 2 is for your main L & R and the 5 is for the others)

Projectors Panasonic AE8000U (in 2.35:1 Cinemascope setting)

Screen: according to the projector central calculator a 120” diagonal 2.35 screen will be 111” wide. Look at Stewart filmscreen which one will depend: Fixed or retractable? Will you be watching non HD material? If so you may want to look at a masking system (manual or power)

BluRay – Oppo digital BDP-103D

Cabling – Don’t spend money on “name brand” look at www.monoprice.com

Other thoughts

Acoustic treatments – absorption panels behind the front three speakers http://gikacoustics.com/

Remote Light dimmer - http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products.../Overview.aspx

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-best-home-theater-setup-2.html#ixzz2jJuBV3RU

Thank you very much my brother this information is great...


----------

